# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Osteoporose - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Definitie van osteoporose*

Osteoporose is een ziekte van het botweefsel die wordt gekenmerkt door een lage botdensiteit en een algemene aantasting van het botweefsel. 
Doordat de botaanmaak geen gelijke tred houdt met de botafbraak, versnelt het botverlies. 
Het bot wordt fragieler en kan gemakkelijker breken. 
Fracturen zijn dan ook de belangrijkste klinische manifestatie van de ziekte, vooral:

■dijbeenhalsbreuken (of femurhalsfracturen);

■wervelfractuur; of

■breuken van het distale gedeelte van het spaakbeen (radius).

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*OSTEOPOROSE*

Osteoporose is een botaandoening, waarbij de beenderen broos worden en dus gemakkelijker breken. 
Osteoporose tast vooral de polsen, de wervelschijven en de dijbeenhals (femur) aan. 
De ziekte komt het vaakst voor bij gemenopauzeerde vrouwen: het oestrogeentekort versnelt immers het botverlies. Maar osteoporose kan ook bij mannen voorkomen.


*Een toenemend probleem*

Osteoporose kan ernstige invaliderende en soms dodelijke gevolgen hebben. Sensibilisatie en informatie zijn dan ook broodnodig. Door de vergrijzing van de bevolking neemt de incidentie van osteoporose toe. Enkele cijfers stemmen tot nadenken:
■In België lijdt 3% van de mannen en 15% van de vrouwen van 65 jaar en ouder aan osteoporose.
■Meer dan de helft van de vrouwen van 60 jaar en ouder zou aan osteoporose lijden.
■Er bestaan geen gegevens over de frequentie van vallen in België, maar uit internationale studies blijkt dat ongeveer eenderde van de 65-plussers minstens eenmaal per jaar valt; in 5% van de gevallen breken ze bij het vallen een bot, waarvoor ze in het ziekenhuis moeten worden opgenomen. 
■slechts één vrouw op 20 beseft dat ze kans loopt op osteoporose.
Nochtans werd ter zake veel vooruitgang geboekt en we beschikken nu over goede diagnostische middelen (botdensitometrie, methoden om risicofactoren te achterhalen en preventieve middelen).

De gezondheidswerkers spelen een zeer belangrijke rol wat osteoporose betreft:
■Het individuele risico ramen (hart- en vaatziekten, kanker, osteoporose) en de voor- en nadelen van een hormonale substitutietherapie bespreken bij vrouwen rond de menopauze.
■De patiënten opsporen die zouden kunnen vallen en dan de nodige maatregelen nemen.
■Een eventuele behandeling volgen.

Ook zal in ziekenhuizen en in rust- en verzorgingsinstellingen werk moeten worden gemaakt van een programma ter preventie van vallen. De gezondheidswerkers zouden moeten worden gesensibiliseerd om risicofactoren van vallen en breuken op te sporen.
De diagnostische en therapeutische methoden evolueren snel. De strategie moet dan ook regelmatig worden bijgewerkt.

Dames, om goed oud te worden zonder breuken, moet u actief meewerken aan de preventie en screening! 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose, zowel bij vrouwen als bij mannen*

Osteoporose wordt gedefinieerd als broosheid van het bot. 
De oorzaken daarvan kunnen uiteenlopend zijn, maar het gevolg is steeds: een verhoogde kans op breuken. Osteoporose wordt vooral gediagnosticeerd bij postmenopauzale vrouwen omdat de beschermende hormonen zijn weggevallen. Maar het zou fout zijn te denken dat osteoporose niet voorkomt bij mannen. Osteoporose komt 4-maal vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen, maar 25% van de femurhalsfracturen doen zich voor bij mannen.


*Hormonen*
Net zoals bij vrouwen, maar dan in mindere mate, kan de verminderde hormoonproductie bij het verouderen een rol spelen, maar de gegevens bij de man blijven tegenstrijdig. Maar naast de daling van testosteron, het mannelijke geslachtshormoon, kunnen nog andere factoren verklaren waarom de botmassa progressief vermindert. Mogelijke factoren zijn:
■tekort aan vitamine D door onvoldoende blootstelling aan de zon
■onvoldoende lichaamsbeweging
■voedingstekorten
■alcoholisme.

De behandeling zou dezelfde moeten zijn als bij vrouwen, behalve wat hormonale substitutietherapie betreft. Aangetoond werd dat elke behandeling die tot doel heeft het botverlies te vertragen, gewettigd is.


*Equivalente behandeling*
Tot voor kort waren mannen met osteoporose in het nadeel. Eén van de geneesmiddelen die aan vrouwen worden toegediend, nl. Fosamax®, werd voor mannen niet terugbetaald. Dit is inmiddels rechtgezet. 
Wel moet de adviserend geneesheer van het ziekenfonds zijn goedkeuring geven en daarvoor is een botdensitometrie (meting van de botdensiteit) noodzakelijk.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose bij mannen*

Omdat 40% van de vrouwen wordt getroffen door osteoporose, wordt de 16% van de mannen die eraan lijden vaak vergeten. Dit aandeel, dat zeker niet verwaarloosbaar is, wordt gedeeltelijk verklaard door de vergrijzing van de mannelijke bevolking, maar ook door het bestaan van bevorderende risicofactoren en pathologieën.

Osteoporose is niet alleen het lot van vrouwen. Ook mannen - ook al hebben ze minder aanleg voor de ziekte - vallen ten prooi aan breuken wegens osteoporose. 
Het klopt dat mannen dankzij hun lange prepuberteitsperiode meer botmassa kunnen verzamelen. 
Tijdens de veroudering later verloopt hun botverlies regelmatiger, in tegenstelling tot vrouwen die op het moment van de menopauze wegens een gebrek aan oestrogeen een piek in de demineralisering kennen. Maar met de stijging van de levensduur van de mannen zien we vandaag dat 20 tot 25% van de dijbeenbreuken zich voordoen bij mannen vanaf 70 jaar. 

Dat is echter net als bij vrouwen geen ramp. De breuken kunnen worden voorkomen als de risicofactoren en de bevorderende pathologieën worden opgespoord. De inname van corticoïden is bijvoorbeeld een bevorderende factor. Alcoholisme is ook bepalend voor de broosheid van de botten. Zo ook leverinsufficiëntie, voedingstekorten, te weinig lichaamsbeweging, chronische nierinsufficiëntie, lange immobilisatie, roken, spijsverteringsaandoeningen enz.

Als deze factoren, pathologieën of een fractuur zich - zelfs in beperke mate - voordoen, moet een osteodensitometrie worden uitgevoerd om de diagnose te bevestigen en een aangepaste behandeling uit te werken. 

In de praktijk is naast de behandeling van de onderliggende ziekte bij personen die vatbaar zijn voor een tekort, met name oudere personen, een supplement van vitaminen en calcium aangewezen. En in geval van een breuk zal een behandeling met bisfosfonaat worden voorgeschreven.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose/Botontkalking*

Door de vergrijzing van de bevolking komt osteoporose de laatste vijftig jaar steeds vaker voor. Het risico van een breuk bedraagt bij een vrouw van 50 jaar tot aan haar dood 40%. Hoe kunnen we tegen deze ziekte vechten?

Osteoporose treft zowel mannen als vrouwen, maar vrouwen lopen na hun menopauze een groter risico. In België krijgt na de menopauze één vrouw op drie ermee te maken, samen zijn dat 600.000 vrouwen. Elk jaar lopen in ons land 13 000 vrouwen een heupfractuur op met zware gevolgen, want 20% overlijdt binnen het jaar en van de overlevenden blijft 50% invalide en heeft 25% gedurende lange tijd thuishulp nodig. Beetje bij beetje wordt osteoporose ook een belangrijk gezondheidsprobleem voor veel mannen (30% van de heupfracturen).


*Een sluipende ziekte*
De term osteoporose betekent letterlijk "botverdunning". Deze aandoening wordt vaak verward met artrose, die een degeneratie is van het kraakbeen aan de uiteinden van de botten, terwijl osteoporose wordt gekemerkt door een geleidelijk verlies van botweefsel waardoor de botten verzwakken, brozer worden en makkelijker gaan breken. 

Deze ziekte blijft lange tijd ongemerkt. De symptomen duiken laattijdig op in vergelijking met het proces dat de calcium in het bot aantast. Als ze opduiken, is het al te laat en is het bot al verdund. De manier waarop de aandoening zich voor het eerst uit is meestal nogal brutaal. Meestal gaat het om een breuk van een wervel, het bekken, de pols of de voorarm die men oploopt tijdens de gewone dagelijkse bezigheden, zonder dat het broze bot speciaal werd belast. Gewoon door te niezen kan men een rib breken en struikelen kan volstaan om een wervel te breken. Het is pas veel later in de ontwikkeling van de ziekte dat er vervormingen of neurologische pijnen opduiken (bijvoorbeeld doordat een zenuw van het ruggenmerg wordt samengedrukt).


*De risicofactoren*
Uit epidemiologische studies konden drie grote risicofactoren naar voren worden gehaald: genetisch materiaal, voeding en omgeving. De mate waarin deze risico's een rol spelen, variëren naargelang de leeftijd, aangezien ze enerzijds te maken hebben met het bestaande botweefsel en anderzijds met het tempo waarmee dat botweefsel afneemt;
■Hoge leeftijd
■Vrouwelijk geslacht
■Etnische oorsprong (Kaukasoïde personen)
■Voorgeschiedenis van breuken in de familie
■Lage verhouding gewicht/grootte (veel te dun)
■Ontoereikende voeding (o.a. te weinig inname van calcium)
■Overmatig gebruik van tabak, alcohol, koffie
■Te weinig vitamine D
■Sedentariteit, langdurig gebrek aan beweging
■Hormonale factoren (laattijdige puberteit, oestrogeentekort vóór de menopauze, vroegtijdige menopauze, chirurgische menopauze)
■Secundaire oorzaken van osteoporose (langdurige behandeling met cortisone, hyperthyreoïdie, diabetes).


*Preventie en opsporing*
Voldoende calcium en vitamine D innemen, is van vitaal belang voor de gezondheid van uw botten. Calcium is een onmisbaar element in het skelet en vitamine D is nodig om ervoor te zorgen dat de darmen die calcium kunnen opnemen. 
Zonlicht is nodig voor de synthese van vitamine D in het organisme: een kwartier per dag buiten lopen volstaat al. Zorg dat u voldoende lichaamsbeweging krijgt, eet gezond, wees matig met alcohol en stop met roken. 

Jammer genoeg zal het naleven van deze paar regels niet elk geval van osteoporose kunnen voorkomen. Soms zijn geneesmiddelen onvermijdelijk om deze aandoening te voorkomen of te behandelen als ze al aanwezig is.

Als u een of meerdere risicofactoren hebt, is het aan te raden om een botdensitometrie te laten uitvoeren om de dichtheid van uw beenderen te meten. Dat onderzoek is pijnloos en duurt slechts enkele minuten.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose: een ziekte die je vermijden kan!*

In de menopauze worden vrouwen blootgesteld aan een verhoogd risico op osteoporose. Maar het optreden van de ziekte is niet onvermijdelijk. Er zijn doeltreffende preventieve behandelingen, maar daar gaan we hier niet op in. Wel op een aantal eenvoudige manieren om bij te dragen tot de preventie van osteoporose. 


*Voor het zover is* 
Osteoporosepreventie moet al op jonge leeftijd van start gaan. Zorgen voor een stevig skelet tot aan het einde van de adolescentie, het beenderstelsel onderhouden op volwassen leeftijd door een voldoende aanvoer van calcium en regelmatige lichaamsbeweging, twee essentiële, eenvoudige maatregelen. Daarnaast moet men ook weten dat oestrogenen, die hormonen zijn, bescherming bieden tegen osteoporose en dat de productie ervan niet meteen stopt als de menopauze intreedt. 
Het hormonengehalte daalt progressief gedurende vijf à zes jaar voor de menopauze (het uitblijven van 
de menstruatie). Dat betekent dat ook de botmassa in die tijdspanne afneemt, maar dat kan gecompenseerd worden door een adequate voeding. 


*Gewicht zegt niet alles!* 
Overgewicht is niet goed voor de gezondheid. Maar wat osteoporose betreft, is obesitas eerder een voordeel en is een te laag lichaamsgewicht een risicofactor. De Body Mass Index (BMI) mag dan ook niet lager zijn dan 19. De BMI kan berekend worden door het lichaamsgewicht in kg te delen voor de lichaamslengte in meter in het kwadraat.


*Geen streng dieet* 
Restrictieve en superstrenge diëten mogen nooit op lange termijn gevolgd worden. Ze zorgen wel voor een snel gewichtsverlies, maar daarna komen de kilo's er gewoon weer bij en is er sprake van een jojo-effect. Bij elk dieet verliest men niet alleen vet, maar ook spieren en een beetje botmassa. 
Hoe sneller het lichaamsgewicht daalt, hoe sneller en hoe groter het verlies aan botmassa. 
Een evenwichtige voeding en een voldoende aanvoer van calcium zijn een noodzaak, ook als men lichaamsgewicht wilt verliezen. 


*Calcium, calcium en nog meer calcium* 
Op elke leeftijd heeft het beenderstelsel behoefte aan calcium. De nood is groter tijdens de kindertijd en de adolescentie, en ook tijdens een zwangerschap en de menopauze. In die fase bedraagt de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheid 1.200 mg


*Vitamine D* 
D is noodzakelijk voor de absorptie van calcium. Sommige voedingsmiddelen zijn uitstekende bronnen van vitamine D (vette vissoorten, lever, eierdooiers, room, enz.), maar het organisme staat zelf in voor het merendeel van de aanvoer, meer bepaald via de zonnestralen op de huid. Maar met de leeftijd daalt de productiecapaciteit van het organisme en vaak stelt men zich op leeftijd minder vaak bloot aan de zon. Ook al omdat men niet zo vaak meer buitenkomt. In dat geval kan men een beroep doen op supplementen. 


*Niet te veel zout* 
Zout bevordert het elimineren van calcium. Gebruik dus liever geen zout bij het koken en zet vooral geen zoutvat op tafel. Dat bevordert alleen maar de consumptie ervan.


*Regelmatige lichaamsbeweging* 
Lichaamsbeweging draagt bij tot het behoud van de botmassa, ook na de menopauze. En lichaamsbeweging biedt nog meer voordelen, zowel op lichamelijk vlak (preventie van cardiovasculaire aandoeningen, van ademhalingsstoornissen, enz.) als op geestelijk vlak. 
De ideale dosis beweging bedraagt minstens 30 minuten stevig wandelen per dag. Daarnaast wordt aanbevolen om zoveel mogelijk en bij elke gelegenheid te bewegen. Trappen lopen bijvoorbeeld, maar ook tuinieren, fietsen om boodschappen te doen, enz. 


*Valpartijen voorkomen* 
Lichaamsbeweging draagt bij tot het behoud van de botmassa en ook tot de preventie van het risico op fracturen, maar ook de woning moet aan bepaalde vereisten voldoen (geen tapijten of goed vast gemaakte tapijten, geen kabels dwars door de kamer, eventueel handgrepen in het toilet aanbrengen, enz.), het zicht moet regelmatig gecontroleerd worden en voorzichtigheid is aangewezen 
met het nemen van geneesmiddelen die de waakzaamheid doen dalen.


*De lichaamslengte in de gaten houden* 
Als de lichaamslengte afneemt, dan is dat een alarmteken voor het risico op osteoporose en mogelijk is het een symptoom van een fractuur. 


*Niet roken* 
Roken doet het risico op osteoporose indirect stijgen. Rooksters hebben vaak een lagere BMI, nemen minder lichaamsbeweging en zijn sneller in de menopauze dan andere vrouwen.

(bron:e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose: ik ben kleiner geworden!*

Tijdens het verouderingsproces worden (vooral) vrouwen geconfronteerd met het risico van osteoporose. 
De botten die brozer worden, leiden vaak tot breuken en verzakkingen van de wervels die soms dramatische gevolgen kunnen hebben. 
De meting van de botdensiteit of de osteodensiotmetrie is het belangrijkste preventieve onderzoek. 
Er bestaan echter alarmsignalen, zoals een beperkte afname van de lichaamslengte.


*Daling van de botmassa*
Ongeveer 40% van de vrouwen die vandaag de leeftijd van de menopauze bereiken, zullen voor het einde van hun leven te maken krijgen met een fractuur die te wijten is aan osteoporose: dit kan een polsfractuur, een femurhalsbreuk of een verzakking van een wervel zijn. De daling van de botdensiteit heeft te maken met de leeftijd, maar ook met de hormonale wijzigingen ten gevolge van de menopauze. De botten worden dunner en poreuzer en het risico van fracturen stijgt. 

In een grootschalige studie worden de risicofactoren overlopen: 
■een hoge leeftijd,
■een lage body mass index,
■roken,
■laag verbruik van melkproducten,
■weinig lichaamsbeweging,
■antecedenten van fracturen,
■veelvuldige valpartijen.

Hiervan worden de beschermende factoren afgeleid: 
-ervoor zorgen dat het gewicht normaal blijft, 
-bij elke maaltijd een melkproduct eten/drinken, 
-niet roken en 
-regelmatig bewegen. 
In geval van een bewezen risico van osteoporose kan een hormonale subsitutiebehandeling van de menopauze aangewezen zijn. Tijdens de periode van genitale activiteit beperken de oestrogenen, hormonen die door de eierstokken worden geproduceerd, namelijk de botaftakeling door de cellen die botweefsel aanmaken rechtstreeks te stimuleren. Op het ogenblik van de menopauze daalt de hormonenproductie heel snel en kan een hormonale substitutiebehandeling de botresorptie beperken en de botdensiteit handhaven.


*Houd uw lichaamslengte in de gaten!* 
Wervelverzakkingen wijzen ook op een onderliggende osteoporose. Vaak wordt hierdoor de lichaamslengte ingekort. Het is na de menopauze dus belangrijk om de lichaamslengte te blijven volgen. Als uw lichaamslengte enkele centimeters afneemt, is het aanbevolen een arts te raadplegen. 
Een osteodensitometrie is het betrouwbaarste onderzoek om een vroege opsporing van osteoporose te garanderen. Dit onderzoek meet de botdensiteit, bepaalt de waarde van de demineralisatie en schat het risico van fracturen in.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Osteoporose: niet alleen een vrouwenziekte!* 

Osteoporose treft niet alleen vrouwen, maar kan ook de levenskwaliteit van mannen zwaar aantasten. 

In België lijden ongeveer 600.000 mensen aan osteoporose, maar wordt slechts één op de vijf ervoor behandeld. Elk jaar doen zich naar schatting 13.000 heupbreuken voor door osteoporose. En tot 20 % van de patiënten overlijdt binnen twaalf maanden na de operatie. 


*De botstructuur laat het afweten* 
Osteoporose is een algemene of lokale atrofie van het skelet door een verminderde activiteit van de botstructuur. Er sterft meer bot af dan er hersteld wordt. Deze chronische aandoening veroorzaakt pijn, skeletvervormingen en spontane breuken. Eén op de drie vrouwen en één op de acht mannen (op gevorderde leeftijd) wordt getroffen door botontkalking.


*Ook mannen worden bedreigd!*
Vrouwen lopen een hoger breukrisico, aangezien mannelijke beenderen om puur anatomische redenen een hogere mechanische weerstand, en omdat vrouwen langer leven dan mannen. 
Toch is het risico ook bij mannen aanzienlijk, ook al doet het zich gemiddeld pas vijf jaar later voor dan bij vrouwen. 
Volgens een epidemiologische studie zouden er zich in 2025 zonder sensibiliseringscampagne op wereldvlak zelfs 3,94 miljoen heupbreuken kunnen voordoen, waarvan 2,78 miljoen bij vrouwen en 1,16 miljoen bij mannen. 
Bij bejaarde mannen zijn de gevolgen van een heupbreuk nog ernstiger dan bij vrouwen, want ze zijn meestal kwetsbaarder en hebben meer onderliggende aandoeningen. 


*Vroegtijdige diagnose* 
Osteoporose kan in elk stadium en op elke leeftijd overwonnen of verminderd worden. Toch is de behandeling doeltreffender als de diagnose tijdig gesteld wordt. 
Het beendergestel bestaat uit levende weefsels die zich voortdurend herstellen. 
De botmassa is het grootst rond 27 jaar. 
Na een periode van stabiliteit - bij vrouwen tot aan de menopauze - begint de ontkalking en verloopt de botafbraak sneller dan de botaanmaak. 
Dit proces versnelt na de menopauze. 
De beenderen worden brozer, waardoor het risico op;
*polsbreuken (rond 55 jaar), 
*wervelbreuken (rond 62 jaar) en 
*heupbreuken (rond 70 jaar) (bij vrouwen) toeneemt. 

De ziekte blijft lange tijd onopgemerkt, aangezien er geen uitwendige tekens zijn. Pas in een verder gevorderd stadium, als de patiënt pijn begint te krijgen, begint te krimpen of spontane breuken krijgt, wordt er aan osteoporose gedacht.


*Geen hormoonbehandeling bij mannen* 
De behandeling omvat: stoppen met roken, regelmatig bewegen en minder alcohol drinken. Daarnaast kunnen ook bifosfonaten voorgeschreven worden, want een hormoonbehandeling biedt maar weinig soelaas bij mannen. Toch blijft de eerste fase een calcium- en vitamine D-kuur, met correctie van de risicofactoren. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

